# factory rim dimensions



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

16x6.5, 17x7, 18x8.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> 16x6.5, 17x7, 18x8.


18x8 is incorect btw.

Its 7 or 7.5 inch wide, depending on where u get your infos. I'll know for sure this winter, i'll mesure them.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

For the US maybe. Here in Aus they are 100% 18x8. They must use wider wheels here for the higher outputs of the 1.6T.


----------



## blacktravis (Oct 24, 2013)

the reason i ask is I'm going to get a second (track) wheelset. Im looking for the widest factory wheels since they are easy to obtain and i dont have to do math for my offset. i plan on running thinner tires to better fit in my fenders with my coils so if i run eco 17x7 ill run a 215/45/17 tire instead of a 215/55/17. what is the factory tire on the ltz 18?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I left you a link try utiilizing it and become enamored !


----------



## blacktravis (Oct 24, 2013)

@brain v your link isnt giving me the widths of the wheels unfortunately


----------



## blacktravis (Oct 24, 2013)

its too bad these things dont have the 5x4.75 bolt pattern, because then i would just run all of my front c5 wheels on it... (17x8.5)


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Poje said:


> 18x8 is incorect btw.
> 
> Its 7 or 7.5 inch wide, depending on where u get your infos. I'll know for sure this winter, i'll mesure them.


The LTZ wheel size is 18x7.5

Source: I am LTZ


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

blacktravis said:


> the reason i ask is I'm going to get a second (track) wheelset. Im looking for the widest factory wheels since they are easy to obtain and i dont have to do math for my offset. i plan on running thinner tires to better fit in my fenders with my coils so if i run eco 17x7 ill run a 215/45/17 tire instead of a 215/55/17. what is the factory tire on the ltz 18?



Factory tire size is 225 45 18


----------

